# Homemade Granola



## SierraCook (Feb 10, 2005)

My mom has made this recipe for years.  It is a favorite for road trips, camping, etc.    


Homemade Granola

4 cups old fashioned oats
2 cups shredded coconut
2 cups sliced almonds
3/4 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup honey
1 1/2 cups dried apricots
1 cup golden raisins
1 cup dried cherries
1 cup dried cranberries
1 cup roasted unsalted cashews

Toss oats, coconut, and almonds in a bowl.  Whisk together oil and honey in a small bowl.  Pour over oat mixture.  Stir with wooden spoon until mixture is well coated.  Spread in a in a jelly roll pan.  Bake 350 degrees, stirring occasionally, until golden brown, about 45 minutes.  Remove from the oven.  Sitr until cool.  Stir in remaining ingredients.  Store in airtight container.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

This looks really good.  A lot of granola recipes don't appeal to me, but I will definitely try this one.

 Barbara


----------

